# Kevin Bacon Game - How Close Are You?



## Desdichado (Jun 10, 2004)

Awright, so here's my spiel.

I went through my MBA (and worked the same internship) as Kyle Pounds.
He grew up in Baytown where he knew Renee Zellwieger when they were kids (she apparently fell and cut her forehead on his porch once.)
Renee was in _Jerrry MacGuire_ with Tom Cruise.
Tom Cruise was in _A Few Good Men_ with Kevin Bacon.
Tada!  Beat that one!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Tada!  Beat that one!




Hypersmurf was in Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring, The (2001)  with Sean Astin.
Sean Astin was in White Water Summer (1987) with Kevin Bacon.

-Hyp.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 10, 2004)

1. I was the assistant editor at HarperCollins for Clive Barker on his novel Galilee.

2. Clive Barker appeared in Sleepwalkers with Diane Delano.

3. Diane Delano was in The River Wild with Kevin Bacon.

Beat that! 

Edit-looks like Hyp got me beat. Damn, the Mods seem to do EVERYTHING...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2004)

I met Jaclyn Smith back in 78 when I was a bar-back

Jaclyn Smith was in Charlie's Angel 2 with Demi Moore

Demi Moore was in {insert movie name here} with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Kevin Bacon (Jun 10, 2004)

Don't want to sound too competitive, but beat THIS.

KB


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 10, 2004)

I was in 21 Jump Street with *Richard Grieco*

*Richard Grieco* was in _Mobsters_ with *Christian Slater*

*Christian Slater* was in _Murder in the First_ with *Kevin Bacon*

3 Degrees!


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 10, 2004)

OK, I don't think I can beat anyone at the Kevin Bacon game, so I'll have to play my own game (sorry for hijack)

I
1. I have met and shaken hands with Thomas Pinkering, former US ambassador to Russia, among other things.

2. He has met and shaken hands with numerous presidents, including the current one.

II.
1.  My former boss when to university with JKK Rowlings (or whatever her name was).

2.  Rowlings invented Harry Potter.

Beat either


----------



## omokage (Jun 10, 2004)

My cousin Todd Stashwick used to do skits on Conan O'Brien
Kevin Bacon has been on Conan O'Brien for interviews.

Also, Todd Stashwick was on an episode of _Will & Grace_, Kevin Bacon was also on _Will & Grace_.

My name is Travis. Kevin Bacon's son is named Travis.

hmm, there's probably more.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 10, 2004)

Oh...

At 7:21 AM I posted in one of the Vin discussions about Kevin Bacon!

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1591274&postcount=21


----------



## Impeesa (Jun 10, 2004)

I think I can do this two different ways (both 5 degrees, interestingly enough).

1) A girl I know is marrying a guy who had a small part in Walking Tall, featuring The Rock, who was in The Rundown with William Lucking, who was in The River Wild with Kevin Bacon. 

2) My cousin's husband (cousin-in-law?) works for EA... his boss met with Snoop Dogg to discuss the possibility of Snoop doing music for an upcoming NBA Street game... Mr. Dogg was in Pauly Shore is Dead with Sean Penn, who was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Edit-looks like Hyp got me beat. Damn, the Mods seem to do EVERYTHING...




I can do any number of 3-degree connections, which are somewhat more solid than my fairly tenuous connection through Sean Astin - I never actually met the guy, and didn't do a whole lot on Fellowship.

But just about every lead in Herc, Xena, Young Hercules, Jack of All Trades, or Cleopatra 2525 seems to have a Bacon Number of 2, and those are far more solid links for me.

Most of them seem to link through Tim Robbins, for some reason 

-Hyp.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jun 10, 2004)

What are the official rules for the separation game?  Do you have to know the person well, just have met them, or just have talked to them (by phone, email, etc?).

If it's 'met' (and if we consider met to require you've at least had a conversation with the person face to face) then:

1. I know the former mayor of Beaumont, TX, (and, coincidentally, my brother saw the same mayor involved in a drug deal at a deserted factory in Beaumont; hey, he's the _former_ mayor for a reason!)
2. . . . who has met with then-governer of Texas George W. Bush, . . .

(lots of potential there)

Or, heck:

1. I have visited NASA and flown on the KC-135 Vomit Comet, where I vomited, 
2. . . . just like Kevin Bacon, who flew on the KC-135 to film the weightless scenes of Apollo 13.

Let's see, who else famous have I met?

1. I pissed off J. Michael Straczynski once by pretending in an email that I was Harlan Ellison.  I later apologized, and he signed a copy of Rising Stars for me.

2. I accidentally kept Peter Adkison from answering his cel phone at GenCon while I was recording him.  The camcorder picked up the sound of his phone, but I couldn't hear it over the convention noise.

3. Hell, I know Morrus.  He's famous.  And _sexy_.

4. I have a photo of me and Ben Stein, who visited my college and spoke.  Ben Stein was a speech writer for Nixon, and knows a lot of celebrities.

5. My friend Hamid works at Cartoon Network on Adult Swim, and thus he knows all sorts of voice actors, animators, and so on.

6. I've gone to signings by Sean Astin, William Shatner, and Leonard Nimoy.

7. I 'playtested' a modular workbench NASA is using on the international space station.  Hopefully I didn't get any vomit on it.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 10, 2004)

Looks like I'm a three:

1.  My best buddy from high school, Donny was an extra in the 1985 film "Three Soverigns for Sarah".

2.  Actor "Will Lyman" played the part of Rev. Parris in "Three Soverigns for Sarah".

3.  Actor Will Lyman played FBI Agent Burden in "Mystic River" with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Mog Elffoe (Jun 11, 2004)

1.) I was in the *same room * with Michael Gross when he came to my work to pimp _Tremors 4_.

2.) Michael Gross was in _Tremors 1_ with Kevin Bacon.

Ta Da!  I totally rule!


----------



## Caspian Moon Prince (Jun 11, 2004)

I'm game...

1) My father helped build sets on Mississippi Burning and met Gene Hackman

2) Gene Hackman starred in No Way Out with Kevin Costner

3) Kevin Costner was in JFK with Kevin Bacon


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 11, 2004)

Thought of another 3:

1.  I met John de Lancie at GenCon in 1994.

2.  John de Lancie was in Saving Private Ryan with Tom Hanks.

3.  Tom Hanks was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## WanderingMonster (Jun 11, 2004)

*Closer than I thought: 4 degrees!*

1. Went to an arts camp in Wisconsin with Amy Pietz,
2. Who played Lea Thompson's best friend in _Caroline in the City,_
3. Who co-starred with Elisabeth Shue in _Back to the Future II/III,_
4. Who appeared in _Hollow Man_ with *Kevin Bacon.*


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 11, 2004)

Ah, wait, has Kevin Bacon been on the Late Show with Jay Leno?  If so...

1.  I have a friend and former colleague in Manhatten.
2.  His sister works on the Tonight Show with Jay Leno
3.  (I think) Jay Leno has meet Kevin Bacon.

Actually, My friend in NYC has meet Jay Leno himself, so that reduces my Bacon Number by one.

Wow, I have a Bacon Number.  I was beginning to feel left out.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 11, 2004)

Um, could I just ask one question, why Kevin Bacon?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 11, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Um, could I just ask one question, why Kevin Bacon?




Because it metrically substitutes for 'Separation'.

More info here. 

-Hyp.


----------



## Dirigible (Jun 11, 2004)

Beat this:

I have, at some points in time*, been naked > Kevin Bacon has been naked on film _far, far_ too often.

But, on the other hand:


			
				Kevin Bacon said:
			
		

> Don't want to sound too competitive, but beat THIS.



... cracked me up big time.



_* Heck, right now, not entirely coincidentally._


----------



## Ashwyn (Jun 13, 2004)

1. I had a teacher who met Meg Ryan.
2. Meg Ryan was in Sleepless in Seattle with Tom Hanks.
3. Tom Hanks was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## 2d6 (Jun 14, 2004)

1. When I was a teenager I met Adam West (60's Batman) briefly.
2. Adam West was in Drop Dead Gorgeous with Denise Richards
3. Denise Richards was in Wild Things with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Psychotic Dreamer (Jun 14, 2004)

I have absolutly no connection with Kevin Bacon.  So HA!  Oh wait...


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jun 14, 2004)

1. Renee Zellweger's cousin was in a youth group I went to.
2. Renee Zellweger was in Jerry Macguire with Tom Cruise.
3. Tom Cruise was in A Few Good Men with Kevin Bacon.

Yes, I copped out by using Joshua Dyal's steps.

Everyone on this board is connected through the people who have posted here.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 15, 2004)

2d6 said:
			
		

> Denise Richards was in Wild Things with Kevin Bacon.



She was?  Gee, you'd think I'd remember something like that.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 15, 2004)

I was good friends in high school with a girl* who was an extra in Scream, sitting right next to Neve Campbell on-screen as a matter of fact.

  Neve Campbell was in Wild Things with Kevin Bacon.

 Incidentally, my girlfriend grew up with a guy who had a small speaking role in Scream - lotta local Northern California actors got bit parts in that movie.

 EDIT: *I forgot that I was in a play with her.  That makes me three degrees with actual acting credits.


----------



## CelticWolf (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm another "3":

1. I did several small renaissance faires with a certain group of friends.
2. Many of them were regulars in the big renfaire in our area, whose make-up artist was a guy who goes by the name "Taso".
3. Taso was a makeup assistant on the movie "Friday the 13th" (the original) in which a young Kevin Bacon had a role.

Whoopie-ding...

I also have a couple of 4-step connections, as I have been a member of Silver Moon's gaming group for about 20 years.

C.W.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jun 15, 2004)

Sherry Lansing (President of Paramount Studios)and Kevin Bacon were both call ins for _Frasier_ season 2

Sherry Lansing is a family friend and I have been with her on the Paramount Lot!!!

Woo Hoo I got two.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 15, 2004)

MEG Hal said:
			
		

> Sherry Lansing (President of Paramount Studios)and Kevin Bacon were both call ins for _Frasier_ season 2
> 
> Sherry Lansing is a family friend and I have been with her on the Paramount Lot!!!
> 
> Woo Hoo I got two.




And Hal is a very close and personal friend of mine....so what if I've only meet him once for like 10 minutes....


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 15, 2004)

CelticWolf said:
			
		

> I also have a couple of 4-step connections, as I have been a member of Silver Moon's gaming group for about 20 years.



And it's good to see that you've found a forum here other than "Story Hour"!  Great to have you on board.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 15, 2004)

i literally ran into Kevin Bacon at an airport.

i was coming out of a men's restroom. and he was going in.


----------



## johnsemlak (Jun 15, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i literally ran into Kevin Bacon at an airport.
> 
> i was coming out of a men's restroom. and he was going in.



 And we all know you...


----------



## JimAde (Jun 15, 2004)

I have a friend (1) who was in Monsters, Inc. with Jack Angel (2) who was in Balto with Kevin Bacon.

I guess I get a 3!  Not bad for somebody who's never been west of the Mississippi.


----------



## MEG Hal (Jun 15, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And Hal is a very close and personal friend of mine....so what if I've only meet him once for like 10 minutes....




After GenCon 04 you can increase that time   

See ya all in August, please request your "time with Hal" ahead of time, so we do not have anyone trampled at the Bastion/MEG booth, thanks.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 15, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i was coming out of a men's restroom. and he was going in.



Somehow I found those two sentences back to back to be vaguely disquieting.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm surprised its only on three:

I have met David Puttnam (film producer)

Puttnam produced the Mission starring Robert Di Niro

Di Niro and Bacon were in Sleepers


----------



## Dogbrain (Jun 16, 2004)

*Doing it backwards*

You realize, of course, that the winner is someone with the largest Bacon Score, not the smallest.

Thus, Kevin Bacon automatically loses any games of "Degrees of Kevin Bacon", because his Bacon Score is always zero.

My Bacon Score is 4.  My great-uncle Carl worked with Dolly Parton before she was discovered. Dolly Parton was in was in "Straight Talk" with Dana Lubotsky.
Dana Lubotsky was in "In the Cut" with Kevin Bacon.  Before the latter movie was made, my Bacon Score was higher, but my ranking is falling.


----------



## CarlZog (Jun 16, 2004)

I met Ann B. Davis.

I don't know there's a Bacon connection there. I don't care.

*I MET ANN B. DAVIS!! *

zog


----------



## CelticWolf (Jun 17, 2004)

*Well of course!*



			
				Silver Moon said:
			
		

> And it's good to see that you've found a forum here other than "Story Hour"!  Great to have you on board.




Oh, I've been poking around here for a while, especially on some of the art forums, miniatures, etc., as well as following several stories (besides our own) on Story Hour.  Hey, I've got nothing better to do these days, huh?

C.W.


----------



## NiTessine (Jun 17, 2004)

Well... 

1. My uncle's wife's sister's son (not my cousin - not a blood relation) plays in an English symphony orchestra that recorded the music for the soundtrack of the League of Extraordinary Gentlemen.

2. Stuart Townsend, who played Dorian Gray in LXG, was in Trapped with Kevin Bacon.

Surprising, for someone who's never been outside Europe.


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2004)

Two guys on my college football team were in the movie Rudy.
Sean Astin was Rudy.
Sean Astin was in White Water Summer (1987) with Kevin Bacon.

Not sure how the steps work, but I think I am at two.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jun 19, 2004)

My brother-in-law was an extra in _Toy Soldiers_ with Sean Astin.
Sean Astin was in _White Water Summer_ with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Qlippoth (Jul 2, 2004)

1.  My housemate's brother has a house in upstate New York.
2.  Said house is next door to Kevin Bacon's brother's house.
3.  My housemate's brother (invited by Kevin Bacon's brother) visited the Bacon house late one night with a gaggle of friends...
4.  ...who unknowingly stumbled upon and woke the visiting Mr. & Mrs. Kevin Bacon...
5.  ...who were not pleased!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 5, 2004)

I'm at three.

My cousin is married to Dennis Hopper.
Dennis Hopper was in Welcome to Hollywood (2000) with Laurence Fishburne. 
Laurence Fishburne was in Mystic River (2003) with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Mark (Jul 6, 2004)

I was an extra in _Hoffa_ with John C. Reilly
John C. Reilly was in _The River Wild_ with Kevin Bacon

Incidentally, _She's Having a Baby_ is an excellent film to know for this game due to the large number of cameo appearances.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 6, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'm at three.




No, you're at four.

Piratecat -1-> cousin -2-> Hopper -3-> Fishburne -4-> Bacon.

Rephrase your chain to cut your cousin out, _then_ you're at three.

For example, "I have a cousin, and my cousin is married to Dennis Hopper" is a two-link chain, but "I had a barbeque the other day with Dennis Hopper" is a one-link chain between you and Dennis.

I'm sure you must have an I-shook-Dennis-Hopper's-hand story somewhere that can bypass your cousin altogether?

-Hyp.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jul 6, 2004)

Beat this, suckers.  One step.

I saw JFK, which starred Kevin Bacon.

Bam!


----------



## Frostmarrow (Jul 6, 2004)

I went to see _Henry Rollins_ live on a Spoken Word Tour. He was in *Dogtown and Z-boys* with _Sean Penn_. Sean Penn was in *Mystic River* with _Kevin Bacon_.

I don't know if that counts -  I mean I just went to see an entertainer on stage, albeit live. Still, after the show Mr Rollins nearly bumped into me whilst hurrying back to his hotel. :|


----------



## tleilaxu (Jul 8, 2004)

my college professor and mentor knew harrison ford as a child. (her mom and his mom were friends, she lived in the apartment building directly above his).

so i'm sure that gets me pretty close to all the hollywood stars as far as seperation is concerned.

i've got it:

tleilaxu knows (1) college professor, who grew up with (2)harrison ford, who was in 2000 Blockbuster Entertainment Awards with (3) kevin bacon

thanks us.imdb.org!


----------



## Express (Jul 10, 2004)

Hmm lets see..

1. I went to a couple parties on Marthas Vinyard over a decade ago where I met Evan Dando of the Lemonheads.

2. Evan Dando was in the movie Heavy with Liv Tyler.

3. Liv Tyler is the daughter of Steve Tyler.

4. Steve Tyler was in Waynes World 2 with Mike Myers

5. Mike Myers was in Austin Poers 2 with Tim Robbins.

6. Tim Robbins was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.

Anyone can do it in 3, it takes skill to do in it 6, the truly artful way.

No wait thats 7 doh!


----------



## Faerl'Elghinn (Jul 10, 2004)

Psychotic Dreamer said:
			
		

> I have absolutly no connection with Kevin Bacon.  So HA!  Oh wait...




Funny that your avatar is Frey, as this post sounds exactly like something he would say...


----------



## Silver Moon (Jul 10, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> 4. Steve Tyler was in Waynes World 2 with Mike Myers
> 5. Mike Myers was in Austin Powers 2 with Tim Robbins.
> 6. Tim Robbins was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.




I've met Steve Tyler before, so I guess that makes yet another 3 for me.


----------



## Tanager (Jul 10, 2004)

1. A longtime friend of my brother's was a boom operator on 'The Woodsman'
2. 'The Woodsman' stars Kevin Bacon


----------



## Dogbrain (Jul 10, 2004)

Rod Steiger is the true Center of the Hollywood Universe.


----------



## Aaron L (Jul 12, 2004)

Wow, I can actually do this.

My cousin did storyboards for Hellboy with Ron Perlman.

Ron Perlman was in Enemy at the Gates with Ed Harris.

Ed Harris was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon.

So, that's 4?


----------



## Torm (Jul 14, 2004)

(This one applies to Henry, too I worked with Phil Jones, who used to share an apartment with Dave Grohl from Foo Fighters, who was in Nirvana with Curt Kobain, whose wife was Courtney Love, who was in Trapped with Kevin Bacon. A 5.

I've met Aron Eisenberg (Nog) who was in an episode of DS9 with John DeLancie. From there, we go into Silver Moon's back at post 16, and this gives me a score of 4.

I've met James Doohan (Scotty), and he was in New York Skyride with Kevin Bacon, which gives me a score of 2.

I've posted fairly consistently on a message board with and even been addressed directly by Diaglo, who ran into Kevin Bacon at an airport. Another 2!


----------



## ninthcouncil (Jul 14, 2004)

I can hit a 3, slightly tenuously:



> I have slept in the same bed as Brian May of Queen (though not, I should point out, at the same time - he was a university friend of a cousin, and had stayed a couple of times at my aunt's house)....
> ... who performed at Live Aid, along with Phil Collins....
> ... who was in Balto with Kevin Bacon.



Or a 4 by an entirely different route:


> My father ....
> ... met Boris Karloff at a cricket match ...
> ... who appeared in The Raven with Jack Nicholson ...
> ... who appeared in A Few Good Men with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2004)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> _* Heck, right now, not entirely coincidentally._




Ew.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2004)

Express said:
			
		

> Hmm lets see..
> 
> 1. I went to a couple parties on Marthas Vinyard over a decade ago where I met Evan Dando of the Lemonheads.
> 
> ...





Any true gaming geek would take Liv Tyler to go through Lord of the Rings.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Jul 15, 2004)

1.  I was in "War and Remembrance" with Sharon Stone

2.  Sharon Stone was in "He Said, She Said" with Kevin Bacon

How freaking scary is that?


----------



## sjmiller (Jul 15, 2004)

Let's see, I was in Little Big League with Kevin Dunn, who was in Stir of Echoes with Kevin Bacon.

I can also take a slightly longer route.  My cousin is Jamie Farr, who was in Scrooged with Bill Murray, who was in Wild Things with Kevin Bacon.

An even longer route: I was in Purple Rain with Prince, who was in Under the Cherry Moon with John Rico, who was in Le Cerveau with Eli Wallach, who was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.

So, I have a Bacon Index of 2, 3, AND 4, from three different sources.  Wow, that's sort of scary when you think of it.


----------



## d4 (Jul 15, 2004)

i was sad because i didn't think i had a Bacon Number, and then i realized i did!

i went to high school with Troy Vincent, who...
played for the Miami Dolphins at the same time as Dan Marino, who...
was in _Ace Ventura: Pet Detective_ with Troy Evans, who...
was in _Planes, Trains, and Automobiles_ with Kevin Bacon.

i'm so relieved.


----------



## Villano (Jul 15, 2004)

1.) A few years back, I was helping a friend who was running a booth at the big comic con in NYC.  Since I was a "guest", I got to ride up in the service elevator that the pros and celebrities used.  On one trip, I rode up with June "Lost In Space" Lockhart and Yvonne "Batgirl" Craig.

2.) June Lockhart was in The Big Picture (1989) with Kevin Bacon.

I'm sure you can probably get there from Yvonne Craig as well.

If you want a professional connection, I used to work on the MTV series, Daria.  With all the staff, writers, and voice actors (not to mention that we shared a floor with Celebrity Deathmatch and that a very short-lived show, Spy Groove, was on the floor above us), I'm sure there's a connection somewhere.  But I'm too lazy to look.


----------



## Moleculo (Jul 15, 2004)

A good friend from my youth's brother who I knew played young Rudy in Rudy with Sean Astin.
Sean Astin was in White Water Summer with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## nute (Jul 15, 2004)

I provided technical advice to Jeph Loeb, who directed Firestorm.
 Firestorm starred Howie Long, who was in Broken Arrow with Christian Slater.
 Christian Slater was in Murder In The First with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 15, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Awright, so here's my spiel.
> 
> I went through my MBA (and worked the same internship) as Kyle Pounds.
> He grew up in Baytown where he knew Renee Zellwieger when they were kids (she apparently fell and cut her forehead on his porch once.)
> ...




My college room mate's older brother was Bacon's personal assistant on the filming of "Down the Line" (I think that's the title).  We were offered walk on parts but it was during finals week and we opted to not go.  I know...idiots.

So...
1. Kevin Bacon
2. Terry Treece
3. Jim Treece (the room mate)

I also dated a girl who's cousin was Heather Lockyears' high school prom date.


----------



## fredramsey (Jul 15, 2004)

*Missing Pieces*

Someone will have to help me with the Kevin Bacon part, but I can make a loop:

I met a woman who's son dated Toni Basil, who was a coreographer on one of David Bowie's tours.

I knew a guy who went to college with David Bowie's son.


----------



## ragboy (Jul 15, 2004)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> 1. I had a teacher who met Meg Ryan.
> 2. Meg Ryan was in Sleepless in Seattle with Tom Hanks.
> 3. Tom Hanks was in Apollo 13 with Kevin Bacon.




Meg Ryan was in In the Cut WITH Kevin Bacon... 

Here's mine: 

1. My best friend was in Courage Under Fire...
2. Meg Ryan, etc.

Wait! I have a shorter one...
I hung out with Willie Nelson at his house
Willie Nelson was in Last Party with Tim Robbins 
Tim Robbins was in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon 

Actually...that one's the same, but my best friend was there, so we had a weird circle of Kevin Bacon going there...creepy.


----------



## Torm (Jul 15, 2004)

fredramsey said:
			
		

> Someone will have to help me with the Kevin Bacon part <snip> I knew a guy who went to college with David Bowie's son.




David Bowie was in Labyrinth with Jennifer Connelly, who has already been linked in I believe two steps somewhere else in this thread to Kevin Bacon. If that's right, that gives you a Bacon score of 6.

However, since you're posting on a thread with Diaglo, who ran into Bacon at an airport, you have a better (worse?) score of 2, just like every one else on this thread!


----------



## escherblacksmith (Jul 15, 2004)

*dang I can only do 3*

1. I worked (2nd crew) for Travis Milloy who directed Street Gun (horrible movie)
2. Travis Milloy wrote the screenplay for Just Like Mona which starred Marcia Gay Harden
3. Marcia Gay Harden starred in Mystic River with Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jul 15, 2004)

ragboy said:
			
		

> I hung out with Willie Nelson at his house




Teach me to skim a thread...

I glanced at the line "I hung out with Willie", and for a moment thought someone was making a Bacon connection via William Hung...!

-Hyp.


----------

